# Meet new people



## KatyBankole (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi All,
I'm 30, female and arriving with my husband on 12th June in HK. Will be staying in mid-levels on the island. 

We're from the UK, I have lived in the US and Germany before and would be up for meeting up for coffee/drinks/dinner either just girls or couples to get to know new people. 

Katy


----------



## Heathcliff fan (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Katy,
I have been here just a few weeks with my husband. I would be keen to meet up for coffee and a chat sometime.


----------



## b2303 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi girls. Looks like we're I'm similar situations. How long have u been here. Any tips. I'm 2 days in x


----------



## Heathcliff fan (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi I've been here a few months now and settling in well after the initial culture shock! Not working at the moment though so lots of time of my hands if any newbies fancy coffee sometime. I live on lantau but happy to meet up anywhere


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

Hi ,
I live in lantau too and happy to meetup at tung chung? Let me know if interested. 
Cheers.


----------



## LauraLondon (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Katy

I have been living here for a month with my boyfriend,. Would be great to catch up with some girls for a drink/coffee. Let me know if you are free next week or when ever .

Ps I am 27 and also from the UK

Cheers!


----------



## dorothy88 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Laura.

I am a HK local Chinese (25 yrs) and I'd love to show you guys around or grab a drink some day if want to


----------



## LauraLondon (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds great! I am away next week - how about the last week of August if you are free at all?


----------



## dorothy88 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sure I am good. Make it on Aug 31 - Sat?


----------



## LauraLondon (Aug 9, 2013)

Sure sounds good. Will PM you next week and we can arrange  x


----------



## dorothy88 (Aug 12, 2013)

let me know


----------



## LauraLondon (Aug 9, 2013)

Sure - will do x


----------

